# back box and cycle rack to Elddis Autostratus



## 91325 (May 1, 2005)

Hi there,
I am new to forums and fairly new to motorhoming. We have got an Elddis Autostratus EKSE (1999). Has anybody got info on how to fix a cycle rack and back box on this van. I mailed explorer group but got a two line reply suggesting Fiamma and to contact dealer for drawings of van. Contacted dealer who said we can't fit one. Who do we believe. We have a Towbar and have spotted (via the net) a Thule 684 Terrapin which is a hitch mounted box. This would be ideal (no screwing to the van). I have scoured the net and the only place available is in the USA (at least I think that is where it is as the price is in dollars) Does anyone know about importing from the USA - (import duties and time etc.) or can anyone recommend something available in the UK.
Look forward to reading replies - if any :wav:


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

Hi weeble, welcome to the elete and the best forum on the net for motorhomes. \/ We have a few people here with Elddis Autostratus motorhomes and I should imagine you are gonna get some really good advice soon. In the meantime I have dealt with Fiamma and highly recommend them. Don't know if a back box could be fitted without screwing it to something and I can't see the tow bar idea being very stable to say nothing about the extra stress on it (the towbar) especially if you are using it to tow as well. Have you thought about a top box? HTH, welcome again, cheers, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi there weeble,

First, welcome to the site.

as to your query, first, i would contact explorer group again and ask them to confirm 'yes or no' if it is possible to fit a bikerack to your van. If the answer is 'yes' then go to a few more dealers (ideally elddis) and see if they can help.

If you get no joy and decide to go down the towbar mounted route then there was a recent post about this under 'newcomers' titled 'Tow bars' and posted by Suzannej. Use the search facility and type in 'towbar' and you should see it.

Hope you enjoy this site, its the best!

pete.


----------



## 91325 (May 1, 2005)

*Elddis autostratus back box*

Thanks *Jeffus* and *Peejay* for replying so quickly. I sat here and typed a reply once and then lost it all - so if it appears twice I apologise. Anyway - to get back to the van. I am afraid a roof box is out of the question as neither of us is that agile. Fiamma were helpful but suggest I get back to Explorer who just tell us to contact a dealer who tell us to contact Explorer and so it goes on. I am sure I will have more help on this site. I have become an addict and spend hours reading the messages in the forum when I should be doing the housework - still never mind :wink: I'll be back soon when I have done some dusting.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I can imagine your frustration. Autosleepers have extra reinforcement for certain cycle racks and their official dealers know where this is.

Perhaps it is the same on your Elddis, hopefully you will be able to find somebody or a dealer that can help you.

Have you tried emailing the Explorer group.

Good Luck,

John 8)


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

THULE do a 971 bike rack for direct fixing on to a tow bar. I see no reason why a backbox could not be fitted to this. Take a look at the THULE website.


----------



## 91325 (May 1, 2005)

gelathae said:


> THULE do a 971 bike rack for direct fixing on to a tow bar. I see no reason why a backbox could not be fitted to this. Take a look at the THULE website.


Thanks for that. Have already looked at Thule and are cosidering as they also have a new back box out (the Back-up 900) At present the back box is not in the UK but expected in a couple of weeks - so we shall wait and see.


----------

